# Qualité vidéo iPad 3



## Nightfear (31 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir ,

J'envisage d'acheter "The new iPad" mais il y a un point qui me rend sceptique au point d'hésiter entre l'iPad 2 et le nouvel iPad . Comme je vais largement l'utiliser pour les vidéos , je voudrais savoir es-ce-que la lecture d'une vidéo (720P) sera moins définie que sur l'iPad 2 ? c'est à dire si les détails seront moins visible que sur le 2 sachant que la dalle a la double de la définition d'une video HD . 

Merci pour vos réponses .   

^^


----------



## corrs78 (1 Avril 2012)

pour l'instant je n'ai réussi à lire aucun mkv 720p ou 1080p sur le New iPad.
Un collègue m'a ridiculisé, car avec son galaxy Note il m'a montré un mkv 1080p super fluide.

Avec TTPlayer, j'ai réussi à lire GamesOf Trone 720p, mais ça rame pas mal
inadmissilbe! j'espère que c'est purement une histoire de soft

Bref, sans maitrise la puissance n'est rien.
Si tu veux un lecteur H.D achète plutôt un android.


----------



## Gwen (1 Avril 2012)

Oh le beau troll.

Normalement, les détails sont bien plus beaux sur un iPad 3 que sur un 2. Notamment grâce à la technologie QuickTime qui permet l'antialiasing sur les fichiers afin de s'adapter à l'écran de diffusion.

Par contre, attention en effet, il faut que tes vidéos soient en MP4 ou charger un logiciel capable de lire tous les formats vidéo du marché.


----------



## Nightfear (1 Avril 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses

@ ah ok je ne le savais pas
 @corrs78, je prefere acheter un ipad 2 qu'un appareil samsung ,le meilleur application pour lire les divx ou Mkv est ace player , je l'utilise pour les lire sur mon iPhone .


----------

